# Hindi/Urdu: Stereotype



## panjabigator

Greetings:

I'm unable to locate a word in my dictionary for stereotype. Any suggestions?


----------



## BP.

Not having come across a word that represents this idea, I'm tempted to invent one and vulgarize it. Looking at this entry, that could be عکسِ جامد. Of course, we need something better than this, so get those brains working...


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I'm unable to locate a word in my dictionary for stereotype. Any suggestions?



Good question.

jaamid-tasavvur/Khayaal/gumaan/chhaap
mu'ayyan-tasavvur/Khayaal/gumaan/chhhaap

jaamid-gumaan/ii = stereotype/stereotypical
jaamid-gumaan= stereotypes


----------



## BP.

QP sahib, your suggestion improves greatly on the initial. Could you btter yourself by trying to fill the rest of the picture 'stereotype' paints, you know the idea of ta3miim az kayfiiyat ee maHduud/makhSuuS.


----------



## Faylasoof

In the expanded, modern Urdu vocabulary we have:

مسبوکہ _masbuukah_ = stereotype.

Consequently,

مسبو کی  _masbuukii_  = stereotypical = گھسی پٹی _g-hisii pitii_


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> In the expanded, modern Urdu vocabulary we have:
> 
> مسبوکہ _masbuukah_ = stereotype.
> 
> Consequently,
> 
> مسبو کی  _masbuukii_  = stereotypical = گھسی پٹی _g-hisii pitii_



Hans Wehr gives "masbuukaat" as "foundry products"!

How about "yakrang-biin"? Someone who sees everyone/thing in the same colour/way.

Or, "yak-navaaz"?


----------



## Faylasoof

There are indeed many words we use in Urdu that in the original Arabic have completely different meanings! So I don’t see a problem with مسبوکہ – the basic meaning being _moulded_ / _formed_ _in a mould_. Hence the idea of _stereotype _in Urdu.

We do use یک نواخت  _yak nawaaxt_ in Persian to mean stereotype but again in Urdu many of us use this synonymously with یک رنگ _yak rang_:

 یک رنگ _yak rang_ / یک نواخت  _yak nawaaxt_ = monotonous 


_yakrang biin_ / _yak nawaaz_ would of course be used the same way.


----------



## panjabigator

Just opened the thread to Hindi.


----------



## Alfaaz

> In the expanded, modern Urdu vocabulary we have:
> 
> مسبوکہ _masbuukah_ = stereotype.


Just checked the Urdu English Dictionary and it gives the following: مسبوکہ ۔ کلیشہ ۔ گھسی پٹی چیز یا بات ۔ پکی صورت دی دینا ۔ یکساں رکھنا

What does کلیشہ mean? It seems to be from Farsi (suggested by Google Translate)...Is it perhaps from a European language? It sounds similar to cliché...


----------



## UrduMedium

1. Using the Tasksaal (coin mint) as a theme ... something that can churn out every object looking the same ...

Taksaalvi = sterotypical; Taksaala = stereotype; stereotyping = ??

2. Using sancha (mould, frame) as a theme, meaning something that force-fits everything into the same mould ...

sanch-band = stereotype; sanch-bandi = stereotyping; sanch-bandaana = stereotypical


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> What does کلیشہ mean? It seems to be from Farsi (suggested by Google Translate)...Is it perhaps from a European language? It sounds similar to cliché...


I believe you are right.


----------



## BP.

mbasit said:


> ...
> 2. Using sancha (mould, frame) as a theme, meaning something that force-fits everything into the same mould ...
> sanch-band = stereotype; sanch-bandi = stereotyping; sanch-bandaana = stereotypical


Sounds great.


----------



## UrduMedium

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Sounds great.



Thanks, BP saahib. _Some _of the English words/terms used 'as is' in Urdu press stick out like a sore thumb. Mostly due to lack of sufficient Urdu equivalents. I consider this a major area of opportunity for creative linguistic work.


----------



## panjabigator

UM Sahib, just noticed your "Taksāl" post. In Punjabi, I've encountered "ṭaksālī zabān/bhāshā" to mean "standard language."

Also, can Hindi speakers think of Hindi equivalents? I glanced on shabdkosh and found the following: रूढ़िवादी Oxford says that रूढ़ि means the following:





> 1. rise, ascent. 2. increase 3. birth, origin. 4. tradition, custom; convention. 5. accepted meaning (of a word: as opposed to its etymological meaning)



Entry number five seems quite practical for other contexts, no? But that's another discussion.

As a verb, Shabdkosh provides: मुद्रण-फलक से छापना

And how about if we were to use this as a verb and not a noun. I'm guessing I could say something like "us ne us xyāl ko baRe yak nawāxt andāz se pesh kiya."  Or maybe "mabsūkānah?" Thoughts?


----------



## greatbear

रूढ़िवादी means conservative, orthodox; so I don't think it fits here.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Does anyone recognize this word: रूढ़धारणा?

It was used in a NCERT psychology textbook called _Manovigyaan_ and was followed by the English word "stereotype" in parentheses.


----------



## greatbear

Could be a new coinage; in any case, I like it - if only it were to become popular. "रूढ़" would mean adhering to something strictly, and धारणा is presumption: so "stereotype" gets perfectly translated.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Thank you. I also thought it was pretty good as far as neologisms go.


----------



## ameen_ahsan

Qureshpor said:


> Good question.
> 
> jaamid-tasavvur/Khayaal/gumaan/chhaap
> mu'ayyan-tasavvur/Khayaal/gumaan/chhhaap
> 
> jaamid-gumaan/ii = stereotype/stereotypical
> jaamid-gumaan= stereotypes



i want to know the meaning of Gender stereotype and Sex typing in urdu.. will u please help me?


----------



## Sheikh_14

How would you translate the following in Urdu:
"The following is a world/european map of Japanese stereotypes". I can offer the following yeh Japaanii masbuukoN/masbuukaat/ kaa dunyaa'ii/a'lamii/Eurapii naqshah hai.
In any case what would the plural form of masbukah be masbuukoN, masbuuke or masbuukaat?


----------

